# Soooo ready to return to Direct TV



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

As of right now I'm on my fourth Vip622 reciever in six months. Wish I'd never signed up for it...we were happy with DTV before and thought Dish would be better. :nono2: :nono2: :nono: 

What a crock of SCHNITZEL these boxes are! 

622 #1 stuttered right out of the box and got worse before I had it replaced a month or two later.

622 #2 didn't stutter for a month, but then when it started to it would jerk the video with it.

622 #3 gave constant signal errors and was replaced with the one I'm using now after just a week.

The unit I have now, 622 #4 is at that month point and yes the stuttering started. I've got 17 programs recorded and I just tried watching four of them but deleted them out of disgust. The audio stutter is so bad that you cannot watch the shows. When you watch live TV, the lips are 5 seconds out of synch with the voice.

For the first three weeks it worked OK until this past monday, we started to notice the familiar stutter. Now, three days later, it is unbearable.

No other changes to the system at all. Wife and I have worked over 100 hours so far this week between us, and there most CERTAINLY have been no changes made to the setup. This stuttering just seems to happen after a month with these recievers.

Dish has replaced the switch twice :nono2: and taken so much of my TV time away with tech support calls that I am going to hang it up for good.

Direct TV here we come. My attorney will have to find a way to break the Dish contract because I ain't paying them for services they cannot deliver.

DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???DISH ARE YOU LISTENING???


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Paul,

Not that I will have anything to offer... Going to go back and read your posts tomorrow.. What you are seeing is by no means normal but I am not sure what to tell you. Do you have any other boxes? How are they performing. If you have one that works well... Put your 622 in that spot and see if the problem moves. 

i have not seen 5 second lip sync with any channel since I got my 622s.. Something is totally a muck here Specially if what you are seeing is not channel specific and is across all channels.. 

Anyone in San Diego that can do a recording test to compare?


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

4 units in a row? That tells me its not Dish - Who is installing this stuff for you? Are you going through a local company?

Either a local company is passing bad gear to you or you have some problems with your electrical system or you are putting these units inside a closed cabinet.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

bye


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

My VIP622 2nd unit knock on wood works great so far. i know that My install was done poorly, but the box seems fine so i will not mess with it. I suggest you call dish and have them send out someone who knows what they are doing and check you installtion.

Ps How i know My Install is not right---the signal I got on 129 is 50 even thou I have one Dish aiming at that location, like i said everything works fine so I will not muck with it.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have not heard of someone having such bad luck...! 

I know this is a rather controversial question, but is the unit well ventilated...?

This unit, like the PlayStation and Xbox need good ventilation. This could be the cause of your problem. I have mine in a cabinet, but I purchase on of those laptop fans, and it seams to help allot

Good luck....Dish has much better HD programming than any other provider.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Paul, 

I looked through your previous posts and got a few questions to try and narrow down why you are seeing what your are seeing. The fact that you have had 4 622s and they all seem to exhibit this unique behavior makes me feel there is some external force that is contributing to your experience. We have all had the occasional drop out, audio issue etc.. but like I said in my earlier post what you are experiencing is not what the average user experiences. 

1) What type of audio connection are you using? If you are using Optical are you seeing the same issue with RCA outputs. 

2) Do you have this box on a UPS or Power conditioner? is it on a power strip? if it is on a power strip try doing a direct connect to the wall outlet and see if things improve. Might also want to try a UPS to see if the problem goes away. 

3) More info on your install might be helpful. 

4) Is this only your locals or does it cross over into channels like discoveryHD and your SD channels? Is it only on recorded material or live material

5) Like I said, if you have another stable box in the house, try a swap and see if the problem follow the box. 

6) What is the ventaliation situation as soccer asked. If it is in a cabinet, get it out of the cabinet for a while and see if the issue goes away. 

7) What are you seeing in the counters? Are you seeing anything that looks add. High counts for a particular counter etc?

Ok. that is some common things you can do to see if you can resolve the issue... 

Like some others have said.. Give the fact you swapped out 4 boxes and are seeing the exact same thing means one of two things to me. Your use pattern bring about a defect in the software or there is a external force causing your system to be unstable. Personally my gut tells me it is the 2nd one though I would not rule out the 1st and possible there is even a 3rd or 4th reason.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

sounds to me like a dish alignment issue... all four boxes having the same problem is not very likely considering most people have zero issues.

HAve you checked the signal strengths on the different satellites/transponders??


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Something sounds suspicious here for sure. We have (4) 622's in our extended family. All have been pretty much flawless in all aspects. The only problem to date out of all 4 of them has been a dead HDMI port (go figure).

It's not the 622. It's something in the setup. Bad wiring, bad alignment or bad switch.

Not happy with the 622? Your REALLY gonna love the HR20! :lol:


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you gone yet? 

I left D* over 2 years ago over their POS HD hardware...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> It's not the 622. It's something in the setup. Bad wiring, bad alignment or bad switch.


I agree. From the OP's description I think that he could have something blocking the signal some of the time. Quite often that causes the studdering that he is seeing.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

johnsbin said:


> 4 units in a row? That tells me its not Dish - Who is installing this stuff for you? Are you going through a local company?
> 
> Either a local company is passing bad gear to you or you have some problems with your electrical system or you are putting these units inside a closed cabinet.


the only one I replaced myself was #2. All the rest were done by a Dish service person, including when they replaced the switch (twice) and the dish (at seperate times)


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's certainly something on your end. Maybe your stereo receiver if you have it plugged into that? Cables, maybe TV. Is it in a confined space and it's overheating?

I'm on my first one and from a hardware standpoint it's flawless.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds like it could be rg 59, and low freq barrels in wall plates. what more say you?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

It could just be the receivers. I went through 5 (501) receivers before I had one that worked. Everything was installed properly because I installed it myself. I had Directv before Dish and had no problems. I am on my second 721.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

I have one of the first 622s. HDMI has never worked, but no other problems. Any audio problems that have popped up have eventually been traced to my home theater equipment.

I have a hypothesis that people who use a lot of timers might be pushing the processor to its limits and causing some stutters. (And I mean a lot of timers, like getting close to the limits.) The computer/cpu/processor might be trying to do too much. If you are using a lot, maybe you might want to delete them all and see if that improves the performance, before you make a final decision to cancel. This is just speculation.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

My thoughts just follow simple logic. Constants and variables.
Software is a constant
Receivers is a constant
Transmission, transponders, orbital locations is a constant.
The main two variables is reception and use.
If 98% behave one way, and 2% another, the 2% have to be effected by a variable, and not a constant.


----------



## tasp (Mar 2, 2007)

Not sure 1 anecdotal account makes much difference,

however,

today I encountered a new out of the box 622 and after watching (and helping) the DISH installer struggling to get it to fly right for almost ninety minutes, the darn thing finally rebooted itself and started working right, and was still working right when I left 4 hours later.

The box would power up, let you go through set-up and even indicate good reception on 110, 119, and 129, then you would get an error message the wrong satellites were being received, and then the home burglar alarm would go off because the phone line was being disrupted by the modem.

I was ready to throw in the towel at the 1 hour mark, but the installer did not have another 622 on the truck, and the customer's home was well over an hour away from his hub, and he didn't want to go get another.

The installer tried resetting the box with the button under the hatch, and even pulled the power cord, and it would consistently wake up and tell us the sats were screwed up.


And then it snapped out of it.


Not sure I understand how it can boot up the same software on the same hardware and consistently misbehave, and then zappo, do the same thing again and work . . . 



MS doesn't write code for DISH do they ??



:eek2:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

4 systems that have gone bad. All start doing it approximately a month into use. YOu have some type of wiring problem. It is putting too heavy of a load on the units. Most likely the power supplies are having problems trying to keep up with the load. This will cause the HDD to die a quick death. the service techs that have come out have they been different ones or the same one? I would contact the advanced tech dept at E* and tell them the whole sequence of events. It not and you go say to the D* HR-20 most likely it will turn into the same story. It has to power multiple LNB's as well and then drive your equipment in the house. I really suggest that you get a very advanced tech out at your place to diagnose the problem. BTW if you have had this much trouble and go thru an advanced diagnosis I don't think that E* would force you to stay with the contract if they can not fix the problem. Email [email protected] now to start the whole advanced tech procedure. Also I think unless you have that lawyer on retainer then it will cost you much more to use one than an early termination fee.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

i think its just the nature of the receiver - sadly, ive just come to live with it - i need the polish programming in my house and dish is the only network that offers it

EVERY receiver ive ever had from dish has had SOMETHING wrong with it - im personally on my second 622 - as far as the audio sync problem? i know 6 different people in chicago with dish network (and either a 622 or an 811) and they ALL have that problem

of course, for us, its not a constant - it happens every once in a while (happened during lost and american idol for me this week - both american idol episodes - its super annoying trying to watch people sing when the audio sync is off)

my current issues with the 622 are as follows:
- occasional audio sync issue
- the occasional reset (complete with EXTREMELY loud screeching noise - i fall asleep with my tv on - and the timer shuts it off - i woke up at 1:30am two nites ago to a screeching noise that almost made me wet the bed ) - this problem has come with the recent software updates - seems like quite a few people are experiencing it
- AT LEAST once during EVERY show i record the screen gets blocky and jittery - or just blacks out for a few seconds - hd, sd, sat, or ota - it doesnt matter - its a given

to be honest with you - im amazed when people say they have "no" problems...

if i didnt need the polish programming, id have jumped ship LONG ago...


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

socceteer said:


> I have not heard of someone having such bad luck...!
> 
> I know this is a rather controversial question, but is the unit well ventilated...?
> 
> Good luck....Dish has much better HD programming that any other provider.


Absolutely. It's been such an issue that I made sure there's nothing around the unit - and the shelf it's on is out in the open; there's no doors or anything to block airflow.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> It could just be the receivers. I went through 5 (501) receivers before I had one that worked. Everything was installed properly because I installed it myself. I had Directv before Dish and had no problems. I am on my second 721.


And that's why I'm so frustrated! DTV was great.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> 4 systems that have gone bad. All start doing it approximately a month into use. YOu have some type of wiring problem. It is putting too heavy of a load on the units. Most likely the power supplies are having problems trying to keep up with the load. This will cause the HDD to die a quick death. the service techs that have come out have they been different ones or the same one? I would contact the advanced tech dept at E* and tell them the whole sequence of events. It not and you go say to the D* HR-20 most likely it will turn into the same story. It has to power multiple LNB's as well and then drive your equipment in the house. I really suggest that you get a very advanced tech out at your place to diagnose the problem. BTW if you have had this much trouble and go thru an advanced diagnosis I don't think that E* would force you to stay with the contract if they can not fix the problem. Email [email protected] now to start the whole advanced tech procedure. Also I think unless you have that lawyer on retainer then it will cost you much more to use one than an early termination fee.


I thought of that too. After the third unit was replaced, I had my electrician run a dedicated circuit to the wall outlet that the home theater and TV are plugged in to. There is absolutley nothing else on that breaker than the TV and sound.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The problem with Audio Sync is not the VIP622 but the source. I know because when ABC programs are out of Sync on Dish I use my TV internal Turner and that same HD program is out of Sync as well ,going over the air. These are a known problem at ABC and they are in the process of updatting their equipment.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Paul... Look at post #7. Asked a few questions that might help in narrowing down what you might be seeing. Did not see any answers so either you missed it or felt it would take to long to answer them. 

Also, the post about the number of timer/timer events I also find interesting. What are you current number of timer events and timers.

As for running a dedicated circuit.. that is cool but that does not guarantee clean power to the 622. Do you have anything upstream of the 622 to assure clean power. If not, that would be something I would try given the history I am seeing.


----------



## BigDaddy4 (May 22, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Paul,
> 
> Not that I will have anything to offer... Going to go back and read your posts tomorrow.. What you are seeing is by no means normal but I am not sure what to tell you. Do you have any other boxes? How are they performing. If you have one that works well... Put your 622 in that spot and see if the problem moves.
> 
> ...


SIgned up for Dish 2 1/2 months ago and now I am getting the out of sync sound problem along with the stuttering on playback.
Dish is replacing the unit so we will see how it goes. Had Directv for many years and never had a problem. Their new dvr(directv) is plagued with problems however so I guess you cant win.
Hopefully the new vp622 will fix the problem however i am not sure it will


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I am starting to wonder if your problems are associated with low signals on the 129 SAT.

What types of setup do you guys have? Dish 1000?

You may find the problem solved by peaking the dish or switching to a dedicated Dish 500 dish for 129


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BigDaddy4 said:


> SIgned up for Dish 2 1/2 months ago and now I am getting the out of sync sound problem along with the stuttering on playback.
> Dish is replacing the unit so we will see how it goes. Had Directv for many years and never had a problem. Their new dvr(directv) is plagued with problems however so I guess you cant win.
> Hopefully the new vp622 will fix the problem however i am not sure it will


Cool. someone else in the San Diego area. Are you experiencing this on a lot of channels or does it appear to be a a select few? Does it seem to occur more on your HD locals or does the pattern seem random. Might make sense for you an paul to to record the same show where it seems to happen all the time and see if you guys are getting the same issues at the same point in the show.

Lets see if what you guys are seeing is the same thing.


----------

